# Portable Dry Herb Vaporizer Suggestions?



## Hashishh (Aug 27, 2018)

Hey guys, I'm looking for some suggestions on a new cheaper dry herb vaporizer.

I'm not looking to replace smoking or anything, but find a vape would be easier to use and cut down on smell as I'm looking for a piece to bring with me during business trips. 

I usually take a walk around after getting settled into the hotel and smoke from my 1-hitter or roll a few joints. I smoke from a bong at home so "fat" hits are a plus. 

I've been looking at the magic flight launch box as it's one of the only vapes on the market I can find around my price range (would spend up to 150$ CAD for the right piece but am looking for something under 100$ Cad).

Not too picky on whether it does wax or concentrates, though it would be nice.

In order I'm looking mostly for:

Cost effectiveness
Portability
Durability
Bowl size
Battery life


----------



## Fubard (Aug 28, 2018)

Have a look at the Boundless CF. It's in your price range at 120 CAD, has a decent bowl, comes with the pod for wax/concentrates, good battery life but may be too big for walking around in public spaces although will happily fit into a pocket.

I have the CFX version, the difference being adjustable temperatures instead of presets, and have had absolutely no complaints about the quality of the vapour or the quality of the vaporizer itself.


----------



## Hashishh (Aug 28, 2018)

Fubard said:


> Have a look at the Boundless CF. It's in your price range at 120 CAD, has a decent bowl, comes with the pod for wax/concentrates, good battery life but may be too big for walking around in public spaces although will happily fit into a pocket.
> 
> I have the CFX version, the difference being adjustable temperatures instead of presets, and have had absolutely no complaints about the quality of the vapour or the quality of the vaporizer itself.


I took a look through some reviews and while it looks nice and simple, the durability of the plastic is what worries me as I wouldn't mind bringing this out fishing and hiking. What type of battery does it take as the battery life as well was brought up to be fairly short.



I've been looking into the flowermate a bit now. Does anyone have any first hand experience with it? 

I may have to go into my local head shop and just take a look at a few of them. I hate going in there though as most of them don't know anything about their products other than they're "doooope maaaan".


----------



## Fubard (Aug 28, 2018)

As I say, I have the CFX which is bigger. Compared to many dry herb vapes out there the battery life is very good, automatic switch off after 5 mins, and with the CF you're getting what's as good as a Crafty but at a lot less cost. Carry a decent portable battery pack for a phone, you can recharge on the go but the CF will still give you almost an hour on a full charge which is fairly decent in itself for a smaller device as you're looking at at least 10 5 minute sessions per charge.

The plastic is better than you think, I had mine bouncing around in my pocket all day in Amsterdam without the slightest worry about damage, I've dropped it, and so on, and it's basically laughed at me.

For "bang for your buck" there's not much better, and if you could spend a bit more on the CFX then I would definitely go for that instead.

Otherwise you're looking at smaller devices with replaceable batteries which can be a PITA as then you need a case for them, and you have to hope that they last the day or you're back to an external battery pack to charge things up again.

In your price range, and at from 120 CAD as I look online, then I would seriously consider it as it does dry herb, oil/concentrate and wax.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2018)

i've only had experience with the pax-2, and i honestly did not like it, i couldn't get a good hit off of it, seemed like a total waste of weed to me.
my friend let me hit his dynavape the other day, i really liked it, and it's only 65 bucks, but it's not electrical, you have to heat it with a lighter till the little insert in it clicks twice. takes about a minute the first time, about 30 seconds every couple of hits to keep it there.
i don't like that it's not electric, but it's tiny, easy to hide, easy to clean, and hits like a brick


----------



## Hashishh (Aug 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've only had experience with the pax-2, and i honestly did not like it, i couldn't get a good hit off of it, seemed like a total waste of weed to me.
> my friend let me hit his dynavape the other day, i really liked it, and it's only 65 bucks, but it's not electrical, you have to heat it with a lighter till the little insert in it clicks twice. takes about a minute the first time, about 30 seconds every couple of hits to keep it there.
> i don't like that it's not electric, but it's tiny, easy to hide, easy to clean, and hits like a brick


Good to know, I was debating on whether to break the bank and go with a pax. Will probably be a couple weeks till I buy a vape just so I can do a shit ton of reading. Last time I asked for advice at the headshop I walked away with a Dr. Dabber. Worst 120 bucks I ever spent. 

DynaVape is off the list just because it's not electronic. Would be handy for camping or hiking but I usually just walk around the neighbourhood and spark up. I don't like the idea of using it in the hotel which seems it would be the best place for.

Doesn't seem like there's a vape out there that really fits what I'm looking for.


----------



## Fubard (Aug 30, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've only had experience with the pax-2, and i honestly did not like it, i couldn't get a good hit off of it, seemed like a total waste of weed to me.
> my friend let me hit his dynavape the other day, i really liked it, and it's only 65 bucks, but it's not electrical, you have to heat it with a lighter till the little insert in it clicks twice. takes about a minute the first time, about 30 seconds every couple of hits to keep it there.
> i don't like that it's not electric, but it's tiny, easy to hide, easy to clean, and hits like a brick


The only problem with the dry herb vapes is finding the right temperature for the hit you want, you try one only once and you'll never know the potential. Took me a while to get my G-Pen dialled in, then had the same with the CFX but when you get it sorted you can be knocked flat on your back.


----------



## mr. childs (Aug 30, 2018)

even though it might be out of your price range, the firefly 2 does pretty good. wife enjoys it, but her main go to is the plenty.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 30, 2018)

Fubard said:


> The only problem with the dry herb vapes is finding the right temperature for the hit you want, you try one only once and you'll never know the potential. Took me a while to get my G-Pen dialled in, then had the same with the CFX but when you get it sorted you can be knocked flat on your back.


i will admit i only tried it once, and didn't really get to fool around with it. if i could get a loaner for a weekend, i'd be happy to try it, and potentially buy it, but 150 minimum is a little steep for something that may end up in a drawer because i don't really like it


----------



## Hashishh (Aug 30, 2018)

mr. childs said:


> even though it might be out of your price range, the firefly 2 does pretty good. wife enjoys it, but her main go to is the plenty.


I've been looking at the firefly 2 a bit actually. Price is just over what I wanted to spend. I'll have to go in to a store and check one out. 




Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i will admit i only tried it once, and didn't really get to fool around with it. if i could get a loaner for a weekend, i'd be happy to try it, and potentially buy it, but 150 minimum is a little steep for something that may end up in a drawer because i don't really like it


After going through 150 bucks worth of atomizers on a 80$ pen I threw that piece of shit as far as I could, so I'm feeling the same way.

Still leaning towards the MFLB but what I really don't like is how it's "live" anytime there's a battery in it. I'd rather have a push button to fire it up.


----------



## Hashishh (Sep 1, 2018)

Any thoughts on the Zeus Smite and Zeus Smite +?

Good ratings and reviews. The regular Smite has a 3hr battery life, 3 temp options (385f, 399f, 414f), outside is made of aluminum, so a little more durable than the plastic ones, and is only 130 bucks Canadian.

The plus has a screen with the ability to control temps a degree at a time and only a 2 hour battery life. For 180 CAD. Seems like too much to go wrong for more money.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 6, 2018)

I would not buy a Magic Fight, those do not work very well, don't hold much bud, and the battery situation is stupid.

I've been using a Vapir NO2 for 7 years. It's much larger, so it holds more bud in the bowl, but it won't fit in a pocket. The battery charge lasts only 20 minutes.

I like the description of the Boundless CFX. It appears to have an excellent battery life, I just wonder how much bud it holds in the bowl. @Fubard how much bud, and how many hits in a bowl? It also appears that it may be difficult to load the bowl with ground-up bud.


----------



## ANC (Sep 6, 2018)

Vaping weed is a new treat for me...
Got a Kiln clone this week... great for smoking scissor hash, wax and concentrates.


----------



## Delztronics (Sep 6, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i've only had experience with the pax-2, and i honestly did not like it, i couldn't get a good hit off of it, seemed like a total waste of weed to me.
> my friend let me hit his dynavape the other day, i really liked it, and it's only 65 bucks, but it's not electrical, you have to heat it with a lighter till the little insert in it clicks twice. takes about a minute the first time, about 30 seconds every couple of hits to keep it there.
> i don't like that it's not electric, but it's tiny, easy to hide, easy to clean, and hits like a brick


Classic Davinci IQ.


----------



## Capn-Crunch (Sep 9, 2018)

I've been using a Flowermate vape for the last 5 years and love it.
2.5 hour vaping time
Fits in your pocket
Multi temp.
My only issue is it has a rather smallish chamber.


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 3, 2018)

I discovered that the Boundless CFX has a bowl that will hold at least a half gram. 

So I bought one. Most shops sell them for $160, but I found some online for less. Wal-Mart sells them for $107, and I bought one at Newegg for $99.

Newegg also has the new Boundless CFV, which is fully convection heating, for only $89!


----------



## Hashishh (Oct 3, 2018)

rollitup said:


> I discovered that the Boundless CFX has a bowl that will hold at least a half gram.
> 
> So I bought one. Most shops sell them for $160, but I found some online for less. Wal-Mart sells them for $107, and I bought one at Newegg for $99.
> 
> Newegg also has the new Boundless CFV, which is fully convection heating, for only $89!


Vapes at Walmart? Damn I wish! 
I'm going to check out NewEgg. I'm still undecided. Been working and dealing with others things lately and haven't had the chance to pop into the head shop to check stuff out. 
At 89 bucks though that seems like a steal, thanks!


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 7, 2018)

Hashishh said:


> Vapes at Walmart? Damn I wish!
> I'm going to check out NewEgg. I'm still undecided. Been working and dealing with others things lately and haven't had the chance to pop into the head shop to check stuff out.
> At 89 bucks though that seems like a steal, thanks!



No, there are no vapes at Walmart, because they are called "aromatherapy devices."


And I love the aroma!


----------



## Vivantvape (Oct 10, 2018)

Vivant Alternate 
Cost-effectiveness $129.99
Portability 10.8x5.5x3cm
Durability 4.6 stars out of 5
Bowl size diameter as 13mm, depth as 12mm
Battery life 30 AMP, 18650 battery which can last 5-6 sessions, with each session 60 seconds at the highest temperature.


----------



## gwheels (Oct 10, 2018)

The arizer solo is really nice. The reason I like it is you load these little glass straws and put them in the unit. The part cleans very well so you can always have the taste.
They have a digital one now and the old one has settings 1 to 7. The old ones are a pretty good value right now as they get rid of their old supply.

I have also used a utilian 720. It is great unless you put shatter in it and then it really plugs stuff inside of it. The plus side is it is ceramic and works good. The down side is it does not come apart well enough to really clean it. This is important because it will plug up your air holes over time and it is a pain to get a draw from it.

Of the ones I have used and owned i would get an arizer solo. Efficient and it works really well. Charge lasts a good while too.
Vape quality is exceptional (flavor is like the strain descriptions).

I am using a rosin vape now. The one i have (Evolve) sucks. It works but it is essential to have temperature control unless you want it to always be like hot knives 

Next i think i will get a boundless just to see how they work.


----------



## ANC (Oct 14, 2018)

I eventually got the Boundless Tera V3
Comes with two replaceable 18650 cells installed.
Its an all-day party in a vape probably 10 5-minute sessions on a charge.
Since I stopped vaping e juice, I just swap out the batteries with the extra set and go on vaping weed... 

My PG allergy makes the thinned out oil cartridges a negative for me. So it will have to be kief, flower, rosin or hash in my vape. It is really good with scissor and bubble hash


----------



## Fire Buds Only (Nov 8, 2018)

Hashishh said:


> I've been looking at the firefly 2 a bit actually. Price is just over what I wanted to spend. I'll have to go in to a store and check one out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Launch Box is decent but has limitations. I have one and there is no problem with it being live anytime the battery is in because you have to put pressure on the battery to connect it and it releases when you remove your finger. It has good flavour but I found the batteries are pretty poor and there is too much of a learning curve. 

PAX 3 is good for being discreet and having a decent size bowl (0.3-0.4g). What lets it down a little is the air flow isn't great and it gets too hot on longer sessions. 

Grasshopper is my favourite for quick hits. Heats almost instantly and tastes great as it is convection heated. Also fits into glass for bubbler use really easily. A bit fiddly yo clean and if you don't regularly the flavour is really off. 

Hands down best device is The Mighty by Storz and Bickel. Expensive but very much worth it. Good airflow, pretty clean its, doesn't get hot to hold on longer sessions and long battery life. Only negative is that it's big for a portable. Everyone always mocks when I pull it out at a party and then they have a few hits and the piss taking stops.


----------



## Hashishh (Nov 13, 2018)

So I bought the boundless CF a few weeks ago. Got it in the mail today. Wondering if there's any tricks to packing the bowl? I tossed in about 3/4 of the element and tried it out since the battery was charged. Hardly got any vapor or a buzz. Did the same with a full element and had the same results. Ill charge the battery when I get home to make sure that's not the issue but otherwise am I missing something?


----------



## MATTYMATT726 (Nov 13, 2018)

Hashishh said:


> So I bought the boundless CF a few weeks ago. Got it in the mail today. Wondering if there's any tricks to packing the bowl? I tossed in about 3/4 of the element and tried it out since the battery was charged. Hardly got any vapor or a buzz. Did the same with a full element and had the same results. Ill charge the battery when I get home to make sure that's not the issue but otherwise am I missing something?


Did you buy the CF or CFX? I literally just bought the CFX on Sat and going to arive on Friday. My first one so excited. What temps did you have? Also did you break it up by hand or fine grind? I also read its better to go in stages for a new preson vaping. Hold it in mouth but not lungs and than work up to holding in lungs and slowly breathing as opposed to smokings quick exhale since vap doesn't burn but slightly scratch if not used to it on the throat.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 13, 2018)

Fire Buds Only said:


> The Launch Box is decent but has limitations. I have one and there is no problem with it being live anytime the battery is in because you have to put pressure on the battery to connect it and it releases when you remove your finger. It has good flavour but I found the batteries are pretty poor and there is too much of a learning curve.
> 
> PAX 3 is good for being discreet and having a decent size bowl (0.3-0.4g). What lets it down a little is the air flow isn't great and it gets too hot on longer sessions.
> 
> ...


I love my PAX 3.
The original was good but the newest version is perfect IMO.
I run mine in "efficiency" mode, which gradually increases oven temp from 370 (configurable) to 420.
Mine is set to start at 380 because 370 doesn't produce enough vapor to be worthwhile.
Got the complete kit for $170 last year (4/20 special) and couldn't be happier.
Hell I was hitting a bowl while typing this post. 

This is with the "half pack" lid, which uses less herb.
The regular lid is too much for one person.

Unless the weed sucks...


----------



## Hashishh (Nov 13, 2018)

MATTYMATT726 said:


> Did you buy the CF or CFX? I literally just bought the CFX on Sat and going to arive on Friday. My first one so excited. What temps did you have? Also did you break it up by hand or fine grind? I also read its better to go in stages for a new preson vaping. Hold it in mouth but not lungs and than work up to holding in lungs and slowly breathing as opposed to smokings quick exhale since vap doesn't burn but slightly scratch if not used to it on the throat.


Just the CF. Smaller unit and doesn't have the ability to adjust settings by degrees. Comes with 5 settings - 355F, 370F, 385F, 400F and 415F. I ground it up with my regular grinder I got about 5 years ago. Doesn't grind up as fine as it use to. Though I had a "fine grinder" sent to me along with the vape, I haven't tried it yet. I live by the words "it ain't a toke if you don't choke". Straight to the lungs. It's not like cigs vs e-cigs. Pot smoke is harsh regardless to me, more harsh inhaling mouth to lung rather than the other way around with cigs. 

I got it figured out. I was putting my bud in the screen not the bowl lol. Sorry I'm a little technologically deficient sometimes. Hits awesome now that I'm using it properly.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 14, 2018)

i would love one of these things, but i've gotten to try 4 different ones, and they are all pretty useless to me....i didn't get "high" off of any of them....i guess maybe this product just isn't for me....i don't want to feel "elevated"....i want to get fucking high.....if i want to be elevated i'll climb a ladder.....when they come out with one of these things that hits like my bong, i'll be all over it, till then, i'm not dropping 100+ bucks to get the equivalent of a contact high.
i even had a "wet" unit i made my own vape juice for. i decarbed and dissolved enough hash in it to put an elephant to sleep, and got a slight buzz....
guess i'll stick to smoking it for now....


----------



## shimz (Nov 14, 2018)

I like my Healthy Rips Force. Smallish, nice battery life, can be turned way down for efficiency or cranked up if you want to choke.


----------



## GreenNucleus (Nov 17, 2018)

If someone is reading this with a larger budget, the Mighty has been incredible for me. It's not slim but it fits in a jacket/coat just fine and sort of looks like a flask. A friend and I used it while tailgating in a non-legal state and no one noticed a thing.

I can't compare it to other vapes and I know it's expensive but most people report using theirs for 4+ years. Well worth the investment if you can swing it up front.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i would love one of these things, but i've gotten to try 4 different ones, and they are all pretty useless to me....i didn't get "high" off of any of them....i guess maybe this product just isn't for me....i don't want to feel "elevated"....i want to get fucking high.....if i want to be elevated i'll climb a ladder.....when they come out with one of these things that hits like my bong, i'll be all over it, till then, i'm not dropping 100+ bucks to get the equivalent of a contact high.
> i even had a "wet" unit i made my own vape juice for. i decarbed and dissolved enough hash in it to put an elephant to sleep, and got a slight buzz....
> guess i'll stick to smoking it for now....


Smoking and vaping are totally different, both in flavor and effect. 
I didn't like vaping at first, but now I prefer it to smoking. 
Much better flavor.

But getting high with a dry flower vape is more of a process than an event. 

When I want to get blasted quick, dabs work.
I can't even remember the last time I dabbed.
It's too much, too fast, and I don't really enjoy the buzz. 
Must be getting old...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> Smoking and vaping are totally different, both in flavor and effect.
> I didn't like vaping at first, but now I prefer it to smoking.
> Much better flavor.
> 
> ...


i don't need to be immobilized, but i do want to be "high"....being half ass high is almost as annoying as not being high at all....like almost getting off......


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't need to be immobilized, but i do want to be "high"....being half ass high is almost as annoying as not being high at all....like almost getting off......


My dry flower vape gets me ripped. 
It just takes a few minutes. 

It's unlikely that your THC tolerance is much higher than mine. 
I like ultra-strength edibles and THC oozes from my pores... 
--edit--
And we're the same age (53).


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 17, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> My dry flower vape gets me ripped.
> It just takes a few minutes.
> 
> It's unlikely that your THC tolerance is much higher than mine.
> ...


i not sure it's a matter of tolerance, just some people are able to absorb it better in different ways. edibles don't do a lot for me, i have to make them very strong. the people i give it to usually divide it in half, and still say its strong. the same people can keep up with me smoking, no problem. i got a good brand e juice unit, and made my own juice after a little research. same thing, gave some juice to a friend, he said it knocked him out, same stuff barely touched me. and i know he's not a light weight. 
just seems like the only really effective method for me is smoking. the rest if it is like having one shot, when you want 4 or 5....better than nothing, but not really satisfying


----------



## SB85 (Nov 17, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i don't need to be immobilized, but i do want to be "high"....being half ass high is almost as annoying as not being high at all....like almost getting off......



I have no issue with vapes,but i do tend to get more high from smoking a blunt or lighting a bong.


----------



## Hashishh (Nov 17, 2018)

To be fair, vaping does the same to me. I mean, I'll get high off it but I've always got that feeling that I'm just not satisfied without smoking an abnormal amount. Problem is vaping makes me cough like no tomorrow so it's hard for me to sit down and have a proper session.


----------



## Fire Buds Only (Nov 28, 2018)

Chunky Stool said:


> I love my PAX 3.
> The original was good but the newest version is perfect IMO.
> I run mine in "efficiency" mode, which gradually increases oven temp from 370 (configurable) to 420.
> Mine is set to start at 380 because 370 doesn't produce enough vapor to be worthwhile.
> ...


I use the half pack lid when alone. It's a nice amount. Also stops the little dead spot you sometimes get on the top with the full pack lid.


----------



## Hashishh (Nov 30, 2018)

So I'm loving my CF. Only thing is it does concentrates terribly, which was expected. 

I've got someone looking for a vape mainly for shatter and BHO. No dry herb. They were looking at the v2 series 7 as it does e-liquid as well and that's something they'd like to get into.

My question for you guys is what would be a better option? The v2 or something like a e cig mod with the yocan NYX so all they need to do is swap tanks for concentrates and e juice?

Dry herb isn't something they're interested in, they have a DBV for that and several other pieces.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Nov 30, 2018)

Fire Buds Only said:


> I use the half pack lid when alone. It's a nice amount. Also stops the little dead spot you sometimes get on the top with the full pack lid.


Have you tried the concentrate pack? 
It took a couple of times to get used to it, but the thing actually works if you give it plenty of time to warm up and don't overfill. 
I vaped some bubble hash today that was far from "full melt" and it was tasty. Had to scrape some crust at the end, but no big deal.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 21, 2019)

gwheels said:


> The arizer solo is really nice. The reason I like it is you load these little glass straws and put them in the unit. The part cleans very well so you can always have the taste.
> They have a digital one now and the old one has settings 1 to 7. The old ones are a pretty good value right now as they get rid of their old supply.
> 
> I have also used a utilian 720. It is great unless you put shatter in it and then it really plugs stuff inside of it. The plus side is it is ceramic and works good. The down side is it does not come apart well enough to really clean it. This is important because it will plug up your air holes over time and it is a pain to get a draw from it.
> ...


Arizer Solo, Solo2 are both great vapes. The Solo OG is about 100 bucks these days. Great taste, all glass pathway. I like my Storz N Bickel Mighty for group sess, but by myself? The Solo


----------



## Fire Buds Only (Jan 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Have you tried the concentrate pack?
> It took a couple of times to get used to it, but the thing actually works if you give it plenty of time to warm up and don't overfill.
> I vaped some bubble hash today that was far from "full melt" and it was tasty. Had to scrape some crust at the end, but no big deal.


Yes, used it a couple of times. The concentrate seemed to last forever within it but it was the cleaning I didn't like. After a couple of fills my chamber, the draw path and the insert itself were super sticky. Will use it on the odd occasion but only if I know I will clean it all the next day.


----------



## gwheels (Jan 22, 2019)

Fire Buds Only said:


> The Launch Box is decent but has limitations. I have one and there is no problem with it being live anytime the battery is in because you have to put pressure on the battery to connect it and it releases when you remove your finger. It has good flavour but I found the batteries are pretty poor and there is too much of a learning curve.
> 
> PAX 3 is good for being discreet and having a decent size bowl (0.3-0.4g). What lets it down a little is the air flow isn't great and it gets too hot on longer sessions.
> 
> ...


If you own a magic flight box and vape a lot make sure you remove that rubber spacer battery shutoff thing. It will save the weird battery ring you will get on your hand.

And you can buy good quality recharcable batteries and take the skin off the outside (like weird wrapping plastic). Then the battery will work in your flight box like the originals do.


----------



## gwheels (Jan 22, 2019)

Chunky Stool said:


> Smoking and vaping are totally different, both in flavor and effect.
> I didn't like vaping at first, but now I prefer it to smoking.
> Much better flavor.
> 
> ...


I got a da budha for Christmas. I had an extreme q from arizer and that worked great all round.

But Da Buudha is just for a glass whip. It doesnt take a lot of weed to pack it. It is a dial and a little weird to get used to but now I can dial it in just right and i like it better than a doob except for its lack of portability.

And it is less of an event to get ripped. But I do know what you mean. Some of the portable chambers are too small for me. I do not need to conserve I grow enough to keep me ahead of consumption even with a bad round.


----------



## 5BY5LEC (Jan 31, 2019)

I know you said budget, but just have to throw in the vrod. Yeah its pricey but I feel I got what I paid for not only in quality, but customer service to my needs as well. The company actually takes pride in what they sell.


----------



## Lord Kanti (Feb 3, 2019)

Fubard said:


> The only problem with the dry herb vapes is finding the right temperature for the hit you want, you try one only once and you'll never know the potential. Took me a while to get my G-Pen dialled in, then had the same with the CFX but when you get it sorted you can be knocked flat on your back.


dialing the temp in for me is all about flavor. I'll vaporize until I have the needed results and the ABV will be processed further into life giving medicine. I should get an electronic vaporizer for consistency, but I'm stubborn and stick to the classic flame. When the temp is just right, it's almost as if the herb caramelizes.


----------



## Grow24/7 (Feb 4, 2019)

Fire Buds Only said:


> The Launch Box is decent but has limitations. I have one and there is no problem with it being live anytime the battery is in because you have to put pressure on the battery to connect it and it releases when you remove your finger. It has good flavour but I found the batteries are pretty poor and there is too much of a learning curve.
> 
> PAX 3 is good for being discreet and having a decent size bowl (0.3-0.4g). What lets it down a little is the air flow isn't great and it gets too hot on longer sessions.
> 
> ...


That's what I have is a mighty.


----------



## Grow24/7 (Feb 4, 2019)

Grow24/7 said:


> That's what I have is a mighty.


My second one I'm not going to use rosin anymore with it. Just flower.


----------



## Grow24/7 (Feb 4, 2019)

Grow24/7 said:


> My second one I'm not going to use rosin anymore with it. Just flower.


Black Friday sale it was $279.99. that's way better than $349.99.


----------



## inDC4now (Dec 10, 2019)

Hashishh said:


> So I'm loving my CF.


You still loving your CF @Hashishh ? 

I was thinking about the Plenty because I saw a video where this dude draws a hit through a bong. Then I saw people talking about the Arizer Solo2 and what a great draw it was and how great the battery was and how easy it was to clean. Then I stumble onto your thread. I see the CF selling for $100 or even less. Good deal?

Do you use it every day?


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 13, 2019)

I've had my eye on the CFV too. sounds like it's a solid unit. the Craft and the Mighty are a bit more than i wanted to spend.

still liking it @Hashishh ?


----------



## Hashishh (Dec 14, 2019)

inDC4now said:


> You still loving your CF @Hashishh ? View attachment 4434762
> 
> I was thinking about the Plenty because I saw a video where this dude draws a hit through a bong. Then I saw people talking about the Arizer Solo2 and what a great draw it was and how great the battery was and how easy it was to clean. Then I stumble onto your thread. I see the CF selling for $100 or even less. Good deal?
> 
> Do you use it every day?





rkymtnman said:


> I've had my eye on the CFV too. sounds like it's a solid unit. the Craft and the Mighty are a bit more than i wanted to spend.
> 
> still liking it @Hashishh ?



Unfortunately my CF died within a couple months of buying it. Sometime around May it kicked the bucket. I decided to just stick with my bongs and joints.

I think I'll shy away from vapes from now on. I've had a couple expensive lessons.


Edit : my battery ended up failing. Keep in mind the battery only has a 90 day warranty. I ended up on my own.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 14, 2019)

Hashishh said:


> Unfortunately my CF died within a couple months of buying it. Sometime around May it kicked the bucket. I decided to just stick with my bongs and joints.
> 
> I think I'll shy away from vapes from now on. I've had a couple expensive lessons.
> 
> ...


damn, that sux. can you get a replacement for it? or is it cost prohibitive?

maybe the dynavap might be the best option? no battery required, just look like a crack head hitting it though. lol


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 14, 2019)

I've been using my CFX for over a year, and I recharge the battery every day, and sometimes even twice. They say the battery will take only 300 recharges, so I figure it's almost done. Still works great, although the battery does not last as long as when new. 

I think I will try the fully convection-heated CFV next.

I bought it at Newegg, and both of those models are on sale this month for $105.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 14, 2019)

rollitup said:


> I've been using my CFX for over a year, and I recharge the battery every day, and sometimes even twice. They say the battery will take only 300 recharges, so I figure it's almost done. Still works great, although the battery does not last as long as when new.
> 
> I think I will try the fully convection-heated CFV next.
> 
> I bought it at Newegg, and both of those models are on sale this month for $105.


yeah i saw the cfv on ebay for 105 too. 

i like how much you can put in the cfv like a half gram i believe. 

they just seem so similar to the Storz models but for a third of the price


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 14, 2019)

@rollitup isn't the full convection supposed to give better taste too?


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 14, 2019)

rkymtnman said:


> @rollitup isn't the full convection supposed to give better taste too?



I hope so, that would be nice!

I'll let you know, cause I'm planning an xmas present for myself.


----------



## rkymtnman (Dec 14, 2019)

rollitup said:


> I hope so, that would be nice!
> 
> I'll let you know, cause I'm planning an xmas present for myself.


i was thinking the same for myself. lol. for a hundy, seems like you can't go wrong.


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 22, 2019)

ive had nothing but problems with every portable vape ive ever bought lol. However, my vapor brothers has been going strong for 5-6 years now.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 6, 2020)

@rollitup did you end up getting the Boundless? if so, reviews por favor? 

i treated myself to some nice Scotch instead of the vape (for now at least or until the scotch is gone)


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 6, 2020)

For the $100 price point I advise buying the Arizer Solo. Super clean glass stem. heats up fast, and you can jam lil nugs whole in it.
Own: Arizer Solo 2, Storz and Bickel "Mighty", Boundless Tera V3, XMAX "starry" 

Taste is the difference here, a boundless cfx will be a harsher hit.....those arizer solo are quality.....


----------



## potroastV2 (Jan 7, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> @rollitup did you end up getting the Boundless? if so, reviews por favor?
> 
> i treated myself to some nice Scotch instead of the vape (for now at least or until the scotch is gone)



I didn't buy one yet either, I spent too much on xmas presents.


----------



## scumrot derelict (Jan 9, 2020)

rollitup said:


> I didn't buy one yet either, I spent too much on xmas presents.


What'd you splurge on? Anything cool?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 9, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> For the $100 price point I advise buying the Arizer Solo. Super clean glass stem.


i was looking at that one too. is breaking the glass stem something to worry about? 

i liked the boundless for how much it holds. how does the Tera rank compared to what else you have? is the Mighty by far the best portable at any price point?


----------



## quirk (Jan 9, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i was looking at that one too. is breaking the glass stem something to worry about?
> 
> i liked the boundless for how much it holds. how does the Tera rank compared to what else you have? is the Mighty by far the best portable at any price point?


Going on 4years, no breakage.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 9, 2020)

I love the pax 3 herbs and concentrates, it's a little spendy but it's amazing!


----------



## Horselover fat (Jan 10, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i was looking at that one too. is breaking the glass stem something to worry about?
> 
> i liked the boundless for how much it holds. how does the Tera rank compared to what else you have? is the Mighty by far the best portable at any price point?


I got an Arizer Solo2 a week ago. It feels very solid in hand and very well built. The stem is glass so obviously you can break it, but it seems like in normal use it will last "for ever". The vape hits harder than I expected and batterylife seems good. Heats up very quickly and a stem is so easy to pack and clean that the vape is pretty much ready to go at any time. I haven't got the GONG adapter yet, but I did try it with a hydrotube and set at max rather big clouds ensued.

I've owned a Volcano (desktop - ok, but sold it), Vapexhale evo (desktop - best vape I've tried, but mine stopped working after three years), Haze Dual v3 (portable & good, but nowhere near as powerful as solo). I've also tried the Mighty which was ok, but I'm not sure I'd want one for myself.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 10, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i was looking at that one too. is breaking the glass stem something to worry about?
> 
> i liked the boundless for how much it holds. how does the Tera rank compared to what else you have? is the Mighty by far the best portable at any price point?


The Mighty is the best, hits the easiest.....holds about a half gram, maybe. The build quality isn't the best on the $300 Mighty, the hit is. And it doesnt keep burning (the nug) as u hold in your hit.

The glass stems are fairly thick, I opted for black glass. On the Arizer Solo, one end of the stem is your bowl (inverted).

The TERA's menu interface is fucked up, kinda.....Very easy to covert fahrenheit to celsius by accident, the menu can also completely randomly lock the fuck up. If you get it running its great, convection heat and you can fit damn near a gram in the thing.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 10, 2020)

Dont buy a PAX, u will suck twenty minutes to get a mini fuckin hit.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 10, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> The Mighty is the best, hits the easiest.....holds about a half gram, maybe. The build quality isn't the best on the $300 Mighty, the hit is. And it doesnt keep burning (the nug) as u hold in your hit.
> 
> The glass stems are fairly thick, I opted for black glass. On the Arizer Solo, one end of the stem is your bowl (inverted).
> 
> The TERA's menu interface is fucked up, kinda.....Very easy to covert fahrenheit to celsius by accident, the menu can also completely randomly lock the fuck up. If you get it running its great, convection heat and you can fit damn near a gram in the thing.


thanks for al the good info.
now i've got even more to think about. lol. 
is the solo convection or conduction? 
from what iv'e read convection is the way to go.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 10, 2020)

Solo is BOTH convection and conduction. Not much conduction though, the bowl is the glass stem end piece on the Arizer Solo or Solo 2. One end of the straight or curved (I use a black crved piece) is the mouthpiece end, the other end is your bowl which is inserted into the Arizer SOLO device, the device and the stem heat up in 40 seconds or so. You set the digital temp yourself. 350 to 410 Fahrenheit range , or so.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 10, 2020)

If I had to pick only one vaporizer I'd buy the Arizer Solo 2. Cleanest hit you will ever experience. Recharge lasts a long fekkin time, like mostly all day. You can use it while its charging if ya must, too! Closer to $200.......

Mighty about $300, Solo 2 about $200, Solo Original (Solo 1) is about $100.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 10, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> If I had to pick only one vaporizer I'd buy the Arizer Solo 2. Cleanest hit you will ever experience. Recharge lasts a long fekkin time, like mostly all day. You can use it while its charging if ya must, too! Closer to $200.......
> 
> Mighty about $300, Solo 2 about $200, Solo Original (Solo 1) is about $100.


been checking prices as you were typing: i saw it for 169 on a few sites. think i might make the purchase. all reviews are very positive


----------



## gwheels (Jan 10, 2020)

Arizer solo old school model (non digital) is a great deal if you can find it...buy extra glass straws.
I saw them going for 130 or so CDN and that is a great vape deal

It works the best for hash of the ones i have too. 

The straw takes 1/3 of a gram of bud. I weighed it out because i was curious myself. It is about as efficient as it gets.

Very nice vapor quality. The air is good too but it is harder to get a pull from the straw (fewer vent holes feed the chamber).


----------



## gwheels (Jan 11, 2020)

I just found my charger for that air 1. I got a new battery from vaporizers.ca and wow. That is the shit for vapor quality.

I was running heavy on my max weight so i converted a bunch of buds to kief and hash....a bit of bud and filling that straw with kief is really nice...and 1 straw full (1/3 of a gram) burns on the dog walk as long as the usual doob i would smoke. The 1 1/4 paper full with a filter. 3 times the herbage as th solo.

Hits almost as hard. Burns hash so efficiently i wonder why i never thought of this before.

My favorite hash vape PERIOD arizier solo or air...same idea different vape.

I am just a stoner with a script and a wicked garden...but i have used a lot of vapes...grab one before the price goes up.

Digital is FAR overrates...blue is 190C or whatever..its easy


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Jan 11, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Dont buy a PAX, u will suck twenty minutes to get a mini fuckin hit.


I disagree but each to there own man!


----------



## gwheels (Jan 11, 2020)

The best thing to really do is check a store that sells all of them...toronto...vapes something or other has a massive selection.

You can see the vapor quality and dozens or more reviews on most products...etc. 

My friend loves his pax. to each their own is right.

My utilian 721 is really good too but not for hash. It gums all the stuff up and is a real pain to clean out.

But for dry herb it is really nice...convection...heated in seconds huge massive clounds..pretty cheap. I have used mine hard for 2 years and it still goes. Charge lasts about 5 full sessions. But its gummed up from hash and kief and rosin etc.


----------



## Nrk.cdn (Jan 11, 2020)

I had the airzer air..loved it..but died in a year.. bought the original solo. awesome battery..great temp control..easiest ever to clean..buy extra stems..can change battery if needed. And as a bonus..looks like the end of a lightsaber..aka star wars... after this..probably buy solo 2.


----------



## Boatguy (Jan 11, 2020)

https://www.dynavap.com/dynashop/vaporizers/the-m/the-m/


----------



## tslonige (Jan 25, 2020)

PAX 3, the best vape on the market. Adjusts to 4 different programs or you can set your own temp. Heats in about 30 seconds to 390.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 25, 2020)

Brother gave me a Pax 2...He used it once.....I used it once.....gave it away.....no draw, clogs up, no convection (continues to heat up as u hold ur hit, convection won't)

maybe the pax 3 is better? pax 2 sucked



http://imgur.com/v8dcgxQ


----------



## tslonige (Jan 25, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Brother gave me a Pax 2...He used it once.....I used it once.....gave it away.....no draw, clogs up, no convection (continues to heat up as u hold ur hit, convection won't)
> 
> maybe the pax 3 is better? pax 2 sucked


I have never used the PAX 2 but the 3 is definitely incredible. The draw is like one of those big ass McDonalds straws, lol.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 25, 2020)

gwheels said:


> Arizer solo old school model (non digital) is a great deal if you can find it...buy extra glass straws.
> I saw them going for 130 or so CDN and that is a great vape deal
> 
> It works the best for hash of the ones i have too.
> ...


 Arizer Solo design is genius. I put small entire nug in the glass piece, heavenly taste. The best


----------



## inDC4now (Jan 27, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Arizer Solo design is genius. I put small entire nug in the glass piece, heavenly taste. The best


Thanks all for a great thread. I bought a Pax II from a buddy a few years ago. I've been using it over the holidays these last few years. I picked up a cheap desktop style whip vape four or five years ago and found it hard to use without actually burning the herb.

When this thread started I walked down to my local shop and bought what they had, a small pocket sized vape called the AirVape XS GO. Last week I ordered the Arizer Solo II direct from Arizer for $194.99 -- This was for the Solo II and they "threw in" an Arizer Air - Titanium and paid for shipping. The whole thing took five days and I've been vaping with the Solo II for five days now.

As others have mentioned the Pax and my new XS GO are not much bigger than a Bic lighter and have small narrow draws. The Pax really gets hot in my hand after a full session. The Solo II has a huge draw which completely changes the experience. The Solo heats up quickly, basically in seconds, is easy to use, hold and clean and I am happy after just a few draws. You can stuff a nug into the glass piece like @Couch_Lock does, or grind the herb. I'm guessing what's best depends on the bud, how moist it is, flavors, etc.

Since it is new I have been fooling with it and taking way more than a few draws each session. Of course way more than one session each day too and so far the battery charge has lasted. I've got some older flower I really didn't like the taste and will vape that next, just to see.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 27, 2020)

Some of these guys buy one vape and applaud it. That's ok, that's an opinion.
But when you own many and give an opinion, that's an "informed" opinion.
There's a definite difference between the two.
Solo 2 I prefer to my Storz and Bickel "Mighty" (which was $350).....Better taste, weed lasts longer

Arizer built in Canada, not China

Storz n Bickel built in Germany, not China


----------



## Horselover fat (Jan 28, 2020)

I cleaned my solo yesterday for the first time. The heating chamber didn't need cleaning and the stem I put in a pot with cleaning solution and boiled it until clean. Then I disposed of the cleaning solution by adding some chocolate in it and drinking it


----------



## gwheels (Jan 28, 2020)

orange chronic, alcohol work really good (and some vape cleaner stuff i got from to vapes).

but dont drink it....

i like the solvents to ensure you get those little holes cleaned right out for the biggest vape draws possible. I went back to it and its working great. My reborn favorite!...


----------



## Horselover fat (Jan 28, 2020)

gwheels said:


> orange chronic, alcohol work really good (and some vape cleaner stuff i got from to vapes).
> 
> but dont drink it....
> 
> i like the solvents to ensure you get those little holes cleaned right out for the biggest vape draws possible. I went back to it and its working great. My reborn favorite!...


I thought I'd soak it in IPA afterwards, but boiling in milk and a rinse did the job well enough this time.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 28, 2020)

I just ordered the Tera V3 a few days ago. I literally flipped a coin: Solo 2 or it. Tera won. Got it for 129 shipped. Looking forward to it getting here and trying it out. 

I'm like you too. I had/have an old Vapolution whip style vape that was decent but seemed like it burned the herb too much for my liking no matter the temp setting. I think it's because of the conduction design where it just sits there the whole time burning. 


inDC4now said:


> Last week I ordered the Arizer Solo II direct from Arizer for $194.99


----------



## inDC4now (Jan 29, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> I just ordered the Tera V3 a few days ago....


Excellent. I am not familiar with the Tera V3. It looks solid though and looks like it will give a nice draw, and great price.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 29, 2020)

one thing i liked about it more was how much you can put in it. half a gram i think. 

i think either one would have been great. have fun with your solo!!


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 29, 2020)

inDC4now said:


> Excellent. I am not familiar with the Tera V3. It looks solid though and looks like it will give a nice draw, and great price.


Tera V3 has a funky interface, hard to keep things simple. Weed is harsher thru it then any Arizer vaporizer.

I had 5 vaporizers. Threw away a $45 vaporizer from Fasttech (China). Still have 4. Rate the quality (burn rate, taste, ease of use, battery length) as follows:

1.) Arizer Solo 2
2.) Storz and Bickel "Mighty"
3.) XMAX Starry
4.) Boundless Tera V3


used my tera V3 maybe three times....I'd sell it for $50......original box, manual, accesories, mint condition


----------



## Horselover fat (Jan 29, 2020)

These are personal preferences too ofc. It all depends on how you like to draw, pack and how much you need to vape etc


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 29, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> Weed is harsher thru it then any Arizer vaporizer


Is that throughout the entire temp range? alot of reviewers said it wasn't harsh at all at lower temps but you get smaller clouds.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 29, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> Is that throughout the entire temp range? alot of reviewers said it wasn't harsh at all at lower temps but you get smaller clouds.


At 350-365 every vaporizer will give you its best taste....some require a harder pull then others......some vaporizers don't lose much taste up till about 395 or so, I'd say.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 29, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> At 350-365 every vaporizer will give you its best taste....some require a harder pull then others......some vaporizers don't lose much taste up till about 395 or so, I'd say.


thanks that will give me a starting pt for temps.

have you used the tera thru a water bong? it comes with an adapter.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Jan 29, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> thanks that will give me a starting pt for temps.
> 
> have you used the tera thru a water bong? it comes with an adapter.


No, I haven't. I'm sure that will smooth out the hit. The coolest thing about the V3 is the convection heat, it doesn't waste weed while you hold in your hit. It combusts on your inhale. I may have a defective interface, it jumps from Celsius to Fahrenheit at times by itself. Often I end up hitting the button so often it kills my buzz.


----------



## farmingfisherman (Feb 2, 2020)

G-Pen Great little vape. Low medium high settings, rechargeable and easy to clean. $100ish dollars FWIW


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 6, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> No, I haven't. I'm sure that will smooth out the hit. The coolest thing about the V3 is the convection heat, it doesn't waste weed while you hold in your hit. It combusts on your inhale. I may have a defective interface, it jumps from Celsius to Fahrenheit at times by itself. Often I end up hitting the button so often it kills my buzz.


so having it for 2 days now, i see what you mean about button issues. i finally figured it out: i didnts see it in the user manual. 

once it turns on, mine went to 500 and there were 3 little honeycombs. temp would not go down or up. that's concentrate mode. 

then you have to hit the main button 3x to get it into herb mode. it's got 3 squiggly lines. and then you can adjust the heat with the side buttons. 
i like it so far. holds alot of herb. 370 seems to be my sweet spot with it. 

thanks again for all you advice!


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 10, 2020)

Ya, that Boundless Tera V3 interface needs work, its a bit funky. Once the device is dialed in tho, you are good.


----------



## Just Be (Feb 10, 2020)

Couch_buzz said:


> Ya, that Boundless Tera V3 interface needs work, its a bit funky. Once the device is dialed in tho, you are good.


WB, man! I hope that all is well.


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 10, 2020)

Thanks, just Be. 

Ya, things have calmed down here. Def missed it here, got pissed off one day and somehow deleted my email. I'm not a guy with a lot of email addies, just had the one.


----------



## Just Be (Feb 10, 2020)

Couch_buzz said:


> Thanks, just Be.
> 
> Ya, things have calmed down here. Def missed it here, got pissed off one day and somehow deleted my email. I'm not a guy with a lot of email addies, just had the one.


I'm glad that's all it was.


----------



## SublimeDriver (Feb 12, 2020)

Horselover fat said:


> These are personal preferences too ofc. It all depends on how you like to draw, pack and how much you need to vape etc


I agree...

I really wanted to try the Vriptech Heat Wand but I can't find where to get it. The only place that sells it is out of stock. I love my Pax 2 though and thought about getting the Pax 3 but I don't need the oil option. I prefer dry herb vaping most. I think it's a good idea to read up on some vaporizer reviews before deciding on my next one, although the Tera V3 seems pretty nice. I like that is uses 2x18650 batteries since I use those for my e-cig vaporizer too.


----------



## olegren (Feb 14, 2020)

Couch_buzz said:


> Thanks, just Be.
> 
> Ya, things have calmed down here. Def missed it here, got pissed off one day and somehow deleted my email. I'm not a guy with a lot of email addies, just had the one.


I was also wondering if that was you. Welcome back. I don't know if you ever got my messages, but thank you for all of your help. Wouldn't be near started by now if not for you.

On topic, I am starting to look at vapes. I currently only have an old ceramic pipe that's just seen way too many years of use. I used a friend's vape about 10 years ago for some herb, and it was a very different experience. Of course the weed was kind of crappy, but the taste was just like heat and bitterness, and the buzz was really strange. I'm sure they've come a long way since. I'll start reading up on them.


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 14, 2020)

I've got 5 vaporizers, Olegren.

Mainly use 2, the other 3 were used once or twice. Bought all 5 in fall 2018.

I'd sell you a Boundless Tera V3 for $50 and you pay shipping. Original packaging and all accesories....Paid $150

I'd sell an XMAX "Starry" model for $35 and you pay shipping, orig package and all acessories,,,,paid 100 bucks

Bought both here: https://www.puffitup.com/

I mainly use Storz and Bickel "Mighty" or my Arizer Solo 2. Bought all 4 of those at puff it up. My 5th vaporizer Id GIVE AWAY FREE and you pay shipping, cheapo $40 vaporizer directly from China, its junk.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 14, 2020)

SublimeDriver said:


> although the Tera V3 seems pretty nice. I like that is uses 2x18650 batteries since I use those for my e-cig vaporizer too.


i really like my Tera. since you seem to know about the batteries, i'd like to buy 2 as spares. are some battery brands better than others?


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 14, 2020)

Most 18650 batteries are pretty similar....I have about 3 dozen from my eliquid vaping days. Mostly Panasonic NCR18650B _18650_ 3400mAh

I've used others, the main difference is how long each holds a charge.


----------



## Just Be (Feb 14, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i really like my Tera. since you seem to know about the batteries, i'd like to buy 2 as spares. are some battery brands better than others?


Just beware that there are a lot of knock off companies out there. Be sure to buy them directly from a known dealer rather than some schlub on ebay or amazon. misthub.com always has good prices.


----------



## greg nr (Feb 14, 2020)

I have a lynx onyx. First, I have never used any others so I can't offer any comparisons, but I like this model. It's easy to use, easy to clean, and draws pretty well. I like that it won't stink up a room like smoking a joint. Nobody really knows what you are smoking unless they are a smoker themselves. 

It holds about a half joint of flower. Give or take. Quartz chamber. Good battery life.

I just don't smoke all that much because of job testing. But occasionally I sneak some in.


----------



## olegren (Feb 14, 2020)

Couch_buzz said:


> I've got 5 vaporizers, Olegren.
> 
> Mainly use 2, the other 3 were used once or twice. Bought all 5 in fall 2018.
> 
> ...


that’s very kind of you - thanks. Let me do some more reading on various options. I was looking close at that arizer you mentioned just last Night. I’ll reach out to see if you’re still up for a deal soon.


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 14, 2020)

olegren said:


> that’s very kind of you - thanks. Let me do some more reading on various options. I was looking close at that arizer you mentioned just last Night. I’ll reach out to see if you’re still up for a deal soon.


I have a lot of stuff built up over the yrs, happens to old people....

If u vape eliquid I have a laboratory of glassware, maybe 20 vape mods, PG, VG, liquid nicotine. I used to make and sell eliquid a few yrs back. 2010 to 2016. I'd sell the whole kaboodle cheap, just takes up room in the basement pantry.


----------



## olegren (Feb 14, 2020)

Couch_buzz said:


> I have a lot of stuff built up over the yrs, happens to old people....
> 
> If u vape eliquid I have a laboratory of glassware, maybe 20 vape mods, PG, VG, liquid nicotine. I used to make and sell eliquid a few yrs back. 2010 to 2016. I'd sell the whole kaboodle cheap, just takes up room in the basement pantry.


Hey, I don't think we are that far apart in age. 

I don't really vape the liquids. I have a friend who is all about it, and I don't really mind it (That stuff smells pretty good) -- Just not my thing since I quit smoking cigs a decade or so ago. Worried one would lead to another. I did vape a few THC carts with cheap disposable pens a few years ago. Wasn't bad. Usually knocked me on my ass. Dealer in my state was importing that shit from Colorado via USPS and selling. Madness.

I have been reading a bit about herb vaporizers. Very interested but need to spend a lot more time looking at what's out there. Wife tolerates smoke smell but would probably be a lot happier if it wasn't as prominent. Seems to be a perk. Still a smell - but less, right? Biggest thing with it years ago was just that it seemed to be getting too hot. Felt like I was inhaling fire with a really subtle flavor of skunk. I love the taste of a good toke - hate to lose it.


----------



## Couch_buzz (Feb 14, 2020)

olegren said:


> Hey, I don't think we are that far apart in age.
> 
> I don't really vape the liquids. I have a friend who is all about it, and I don't really mind it (That stuff smells pretty good) -- Just not my thing since I quit smoking cigs a decade or so ago. Worried one would lead to another. I did vape a few THC carts with cheap disposable pens a few years ago. Wasn't bad. Usually knocked me on my ass. Dealer in my state was importing that shit from Colorado via USPS and selling. Madness.
> 
> I have been reading a bit about herb vaporizers. Very interested but need to spend a lot more time looking at what's out there. Wife tolerates smoke smell but would probably be a lot happier if it wasn't as prominent. Seems to be a perk. Still a smell - but less, right? Biggest thing with it years ago was just that it seemed to be getting too hot. Felt like I was inhaling fire with a really subtle flavor of skunk. I love the taste of a good toke - hate to lose it.


Yeah you still get "some" smell.......mostly ur exhale......but very little smoke or lingering smell. (w/ dry herb vaporizers)

Have a brother that bought a house 2 miles from me, he's loaded with money. Dude has 6 or 7 types of vape carts usually, he prefers that to flower (bud). I'm old school, not a fan of vape carts much.....The high seems shorter term, u still can get whacked but its not as long lasting for me.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 15, 2020)

Just Be said:


> Just beware that there are a lot of knock off companies out there. Be sure to buy them directly from a known dealer rather than some schlub on ebay or amazon. misthub.com always has good prices.


yes,i see what you mean. i checked ebay and amazon and the brand names sounded fake. not sure if you are a Simpsons fan but it's like when Homer went TV shopping and all the brands were like Fanasonic and Sorny. lol.


----------



## Just Be (Feb 15, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> yes,i see what you mean. i checked ebay and amazon and the brand names sounded fake. not sure if you are a Simpsons fan but it's like when Homer went TV shopping and all the brands were like Fanasonic and Sorny. lol.


I haven't watched the Simpsons in a looong time but I do remember one of those TVs being called "Magnetbox".

Nice thing about misthub is their prices and the reviews seem genuine unlike some of the ones that you'll read on amazon.


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 15, 2020)

Just Be said:


> I do remember one of those TVs being called "Magnetbox".


hahahahah. that was one of them for sure!!! i haven't watched any of the new stuff. like 10 years probably. but pretty much every season from 1 to 10 maybe 15.


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 17, 2020)

Just Be said:


> WB, man! I hope that all is well.


The account is FINALLY straightened out.


----------



## Just Be (Feb 17, 2020)

Couch_Lock said:


> The account is FINALLY straightened out.


From locked, to locked out, to buzzed and back to locked again!


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 17, 2020)

LOL, was pissed off one day and deleted my one email addy, right? Didn't think I'd revisit..........Then 4 days later I had a lot of spare time and regretted deleting my email, couldn't log in. (after I had deleted my email I entered a ficticious email address)......so @ that point Couch_Lock was done.

so.......to be recognized as the same guy I figured I'd create a name as similar as possible....(aka....enter Couch_Buzz)............then after a few ppl asked what happened I wanted my old name back. Around that time the site admin pm'd me, asking what was up?....so I told him everything, he said it could be fixed....


----------



## Bigballin85 (Feb 21, 2020)

Assuming the Tera does not break or have weird quality issues...this vape is great....just bought ... v3

Taste is great and it definitely hits like a beast..little draw resistance....
I’m prolly going to buy a second one assuming the one I have now has no issues


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 21, 2020)

Bigballin85 said:


> Assuming the Tera does not break or have weird quality issues...this vape is great....just bought ... v3
> 
> Taste is great and it definitely hits like a beast..little draw resistance....
> I’m prolly going to buy a second one assuming the one I have now has no issues


i wish the batteries would last a bit longer. mine will go from happy hour 5pm to maybe 8pm before the battery is dead. but taste is great and hits like a champ. i threw my glass bong away last week.


----------



## Bigballin85 (Feb 21, 2020)

I


rkymtnman said:


> i wish the batteries would last a bit longer. mine will go from happy hour 5pm to maybe 8pm before the battery is dead. but taste is great and hits like a champ. i threw my glass bong away last week.


I get huge cloud at 375 F which is non existent with cheaper units...the Tera is a great choice


----------



## Couch_Lock (Feb 22, 2020)

These days the dry herb vaporizers are a good choice. Like anything else research before hitting that SUBMIT tab.


----------



## juxt (Mar 14, 2020)

Anyone tried the Splinter? I have one of those, it goes on an old nicotine box mod, maybe 20 - 50W ... probably one of the better cheaper ones, but it was second hand. It can pump the volume though, i think it packs about .75-1g but if you pack too much the draw is tight.

Ghost MV1 is really good, but finicky and expensive, but nothing beats that convection flavor, first three hits of a terpy payload are lip smacking...wouldn't want to carry it around though.
Starry is really good on the cheap side, better than Pax IMO but they both burn a bit, al, and probaby the only one I'd carry around, it's small and i have a smell pack for it.
Arizer are OK, just not strong enough for me, but all their line good for new vapers.
Boundless I had a lot of trouble with, but the CFX at least works ok

There are a lot of really good desktop ones


----------



## SublimeDriver (May 20, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> i really like my Tera. since you seem to know about the batteries, i'd like to buy 2 as spares. are some battery brands better than others?


Some of the best batteries I had were ones I bought in bulk from a China distributor on Alibaba. I had to purchase them in lots of 100 and I sold them in my old Vape shop. They were Green IMREN Max 40A and 3200 mAh. I still use a pair 4 years later. I charge them almost every day.


----------



## rkymtnman (May 23, 2020)

SublimeDriver said:


> Some of the best batteries I had were ones I bought in bulk from a China distributor on Alibaba. I had to purchase them in lots of 100 and I sold them in my old Vape shop. They were Green IMREN Max 40A and 3200 mAh. I still use a pair 4 years later. I charge them almost every day.


i emailed them and they recommended Sony/Murata batteries. but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## I_grow_weed (Aug 12, 2020)

I've been looking at getting a dry herb vape but I've never tried one before. I'm a heavy cannabis smoker could someone suggest or recommend one. Maybe like the $200 dollar range


----------



## Bigballin85 (Aug 13, 2020)

juxt said:


> Anyone tried the Splinter? I have one of those, it goes on an old nicotine box mod, maybe 20 - 50W ... probably one of the better cheaper ones, but it was second hand. It can pump the volume though, i think it packs about .75-1g but if you pack too much the draw is tight.
> 
> Ghost MV1 is really good, but finicky and expensive, but nothing beats that convection flavor, first three hits of a terpy payload are lip smacking...wouldn't want to carry it around though.
> Starry is really good on the cheap side, better than Pax IMO but they both burn a bit, al, and probaby the only one I'd carry around, it's small and i have a smell pack for it.
> ...



Boundless Tera's have a lot of issues (i own a few, haha)....I have a Boundless CFX and have had no issues yet. Arizer seems to be a really solid quality product from what i have read.


----------



## CannaOnerStar (Aug 13, 2020)

I have a boundless tera. I havent tried other dry herb vapes, so i cant really compare it by experience, but i did spend a lot of time speccing what vape to buy and it seemed like the best choice. Some of the reasons that made me go with it:

- doesent heat the chamber itself, meaning that i dont have to smoke the whole base at once, but i can fill it and hit it when ever i want to. I hear that in general this type of vapes dont give as good hits, but i read many people claiming that tera does give good hits despite being this way.

- its easy to switch the batteries and extra batteries are pretty basic type easily available.

- has a bong adapter(that i have not tested with a bong, but did make a glass straw to it from a bong that ever that tube is called that holds the base.

- has a mode for concentrates


i did not find many(or was it any available near me?) besides tera that fits all these criteria


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 13, 2020)

boundless Tera V3 for sure. been using it daily since Jan and not one issue.


----------



## gwheels (Aug 14, 2020)

I got a mighty....its my favorite so far. It sets off the fire alarm.


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 14, 2020)

.

Wheels I bought a Mighty a couple of weeks ago - it's fantastic!

Long battery life, good vapour - It rivals the Volcano for the experience.

.


----------



## I_grow_weed (Aug 16, 2020)

Just ordered The Mighty


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 16, 2020)

All you guys that ordered the mighty. Start searching for parts now and find a place that will get them to you quickly. Planet of the Vapes got to me in less than a week. Storz and Bickel took a month. I ordered them the same day.


----------



## Horselover fat (Aug 19, 2020)

I would've suggested the arizer solo 2, but mighty is very good.


----------



## I_grow_weed (Aug 26, 2020)

Just received my mighty a few days ago. It's awesome


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 26, 2020)

I finally got my parts from storz and Bickel. Stick with ordering parts from plant of the Vapes. Much faster


----------



## rkymtnman (Aug 28, 2020)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Wheels I bought a Mighty a couple of weeks ago - it's fantastic!
> 
> ...





gwheels said:


> I got a mighty....its my favorite so far. It sets off the fire alarm.


what temps do you guys prefer?


----------



## Cookie Rider (Aug 28, 2020)

I rock a pax2 for 4-5 years now.
It's works best when clean, 
I like how low key it is,
Price is up there, but I like it.
It's ruined joints for me though.


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 28, 2020)

rkymtnman said:


> what temps do you guys prefer?



Clear blue and 72. 

That's a typical day in San Diego!


----------



## Wattzzup (Aug 29, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Clear blue and 72.
> 
> That's a typical day in San Diego!


Where’s the jealous emoji?


----------

